# Table-Saw/Planer Advice



## ascendantofrain (May 14, 2015)

I am a beginner woodworker and am really enjoying building things with my own hands but as we all know, having the right tool for the right job makes a world of difference and I believe that the one tool I am missing the most is a table saw and/or a planer.

I was wondering what I should look for when looking to buy a table saw and/or planer.  I currently build small (picture frames) to medium/large (desks) projects.  I plan on making some outdoor planter boxes and other things of the like.

Does anybody have any specific brands they prefer, features they love/hate?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## CallMeVilla (May 15, 2015)

Welcome to the world of sawdust !  

A couple of thoughts ....
1.  Start with bargain tools on Craigslist.  You can spend a fortune on new or get started now.
2.  For shop work, you will need a table saw with an upgraded rip fence.  I started with a DELTA 10" Contractor's saw and a Biesmeyer fence.  Buy good blades and a dado set.  Get outfeed stands for larger sheets of wood.
3.  Get sanders:  belt, orbital, palm ... I prefer Porter Cable.
4.  Planers are pricey and useful for furniture.  Otherwise, they sit in the  corner. DELTA is my choice
5.  Router is useful for shaping and adding decorative edges.  Also useful for laminate trimming.  I like Milwaukee but you can go cheaper.
6.  A drill press is useful for precise holes and mortises.  Craftsman (gasp) makes acceptable models which are readily available.
7.  A power miter saw is essential.  I have used various brands.  For field work, I use a DEWALT.
8.  Get a shop vac and use it to catch dust from all your tools.  Any good capacity vac will do
9.  Do not be tempted by RYOBI, which is cheap and not durable.  For guys in the field, they don't last (and other guys laugh at you).

Measure twice, cut once.  Forgive yourself when you screw up because the wood can't hear your anger.

That should get you started ....


----------



## slownsteady (May 21, 2015)

I agree with CMV. You don't need expensive tools right away. Learn what you use most and the best ways to use them before you invest big bucks.
I can't see how you can get around having a table saw. You'll use that much more than a planer. So put it high on the list.
A lot of your planning will depend on how much room you have in your shop.


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 21, 2015)

slownsteady said:


> A lot of your planning will depend on how much room you have in your shop.



Yep, the tools you accumulate is directly proportional to the space available.


----------



## Sparky617 (May 21, 2015)

This month's Popular Mechanics had an article on home shops and had some recommendations for tools at three price points.  I don't see it on line though.


----------



## ascendantofrain (May 22, 2015)

oldognewtrick said:


> Yep, the tools you accumulate is directly proportional to the space available.



This is actually issue #1 for me....I don't have room for anything more than what I already have which is a huge bummer.  Eventually we'd like to get a shed of some sort where I can store a bunch of stuff and hopefully have the tools in the garage but until then I guess I'm stuck with what I have.

Thanks for all of the advice, everyone!


----------



## CallMeVilla (May 22, 2015)

Dude ... use the tools you have to build that shed !  You can review this series on YouTube ....  then get busy !

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e-_NlKJ58dc[/ame]


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 22, 2015)

Why on earth did he run the ply the same direction as the joists?


----------



## nealtw (May 22, 2015)

there are more questions than answers in that clip.


----------



## nealtw (May 22, 2015)

For the tool question, it's always a good idea to rent tools for some jobs, as you learn how to work with them, you will figure out what you need or like to work with.


----------

